# Think Molly has an eye infection



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Noticed yesterday that Molly had more eye poops than usual and her fur around the eye was gunky. This morning I took one out and it was thick and kind of had a yellow-greenish color to it. So will be going to the vets today to get her checked out. The left eye seems worse but the right one has some now too. Washed her face yesterday a few times.

What causes this does anyone know and can she give it to other dogs or humans?? Just wondering.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Optrex infected eyes is far cheeper. just get it out the chemist but say its for hubby or kids. its the same stuff the vet will give you.

it will just be a little conjunctiveitis. very simple to treat and will be gone in a day or two witb the drops.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hole she us ok. Jake has lots of eye boogies but never an infection. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe poor thing. I dont know if we have Optrex here or not.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Oops sor. thats the uk brand just go to the chemist and ask for drops that treat conjunctibitis. you wont see them out on the shelf as they need to ne kept chilled so you will need to ask for it. just say its for hubby or the kids if you say its for the dog they wont sell you it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Actually I would take her to the vet. I don't think you can be too careful with eyes. Bonnie has twice had scratches across her eyeball and needed antibiotic ointment 4 times a day and the first time an actual operation as the scratch had quickly turned into an ulcer. The only symptom she had both times was a sticky eye.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, Renee! I hope she's okay!!hno:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Just got back from the vets. He checked out her eye and he said there was a bit of redness. He gave us some drops but said not to use them yet as it's not infected. He said sometimes they can get extra goop so for now just to keep washing it with saline solution. He said if it gets worse to start using them. He also flushed out her ears and cut her nails. Weighed her she is 14 lbs now so she gained a pound. He said she is in perfect health. Feel better going just to be on the safe side! He asked us for our breeder information cause one of his friends wants a cockapoo and the vet just loves Molly He also gave her a free bag of cookies She was all happy to see him!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds as if you have a very lovey vet as well as a lovely dog


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey has this too. She had it far worse last month and it kept coming back all day after washing it with a saline solution. The vet gave me some antibiotics. He said it can be caused by allergens in the air. Anyway, she has it again but only first thing in the morning. I am hoping it will go with a saline wash but if not I'll go back to the vet. I'm trying to get rid of it with the saline wash as am worried if she keeps getting it she will become resistant to the antibiotics. Might just try the Optrex too. However, if it gets worse will definitely go to the vet.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Sounds as if you have a very lovey vet as well as a lovely dog


Yes we are very lucky our vet is great. He always kisses Molly on the head when he sees her He has known her since she was 8 weeks old. He likes her a lot and she is always happy to go in there even after he spayed her so must be good. All my other dogs hated going to the vets but she seems to think she is going to a party when she goes there


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Hope Molly's eye is much better today! Can't wait to see her tomorrow!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Hope Molly's eye is much better today! Can't wait to see her tomorrow!


It's better today but I haven't put in the drops just wipe her eyes with saline solution for now. I bet she will be excited tomorrow The weather isn't looking too promising though very hot and humid and thunderstorm warnings!


----------

